# Star Trek diorama



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

This is my first crack at a diorama, using Chris Larson's "Zefram Cochrane house" model kit:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/albums/72157686796973580


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Very nice!

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work on the light efffects! :cheers2:


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Wow, that looks like a home run on the first pitch. Great job. Very good and very imaginative on the lights. Congratulations. I'm looking forward to the next diorama.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Neat!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Very Nice!!

Talk about George Clarkes Amazing Spaces...

You may need to have seen the TV show on British TV to get that reference.

I also like your Companion. I guess that those are LEDs behind it to do the lighting effect?

Alien


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, I used flickering "fire effect" LEDs in white, orange and yellow for the Companion. I just cut a piece of clear plastic, airbrushed some foggy yellow, red and blue effects on it and rigged the LEDs behind it.


----------

